# whitetail deer in the flatwoods



## CGC4200 (Nov 10, 2010)

I was working on a Husqvarna 55 earlier today on the carport, seen something
moving across the road, it was a large doe sniffing the ground, she seen
me and retreated, 15 minutes later a mid sized buck came along sniffing
her trail, he crossed the road on to my property about 75 yards away, but rifle
season opens Saturday & dressing deer is getting to be a PITA.


----------

